# NE OHIO Summit/Medina County Shrooms



## mntman32 (May 12, 2014)

Discuss activity NE ohio


----------



## mntman32 (May 12, 2014)

I found 34 long necks and 6 yellow on Saturday. In medina county. How long will the yellow keep producing?


----------



## ayottemc (May 27, 2014)

Hey,

I am so glad I finally found this place! I am located in Wadsworth Ohio and need some help on finding decent places to go hunting for the Morels! Mntman32 any places near Wadsworth you are aware of?


----------

